
NASDAQ quotes go real-time on Google Finance - nickb
http://googlefinanceblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/nasdaq-quotes-go-real-time-on-google.html
======
jakewolf
Looks like Yahoo beat google to real time quotes. Plus, their NYSE/AMEX quotes
are also real time.

~~~
nickb
Yahoo Finance is much, much older than Google Finance. Google was actually
using Yahoo's data for their finance product.

------
TrevorJ
Sweet, now we have a direct feed from the trading floor right into the
caffein-encrusted twitchy fingers of the nervous financial bloggers. How can
we work Twitter in here someplace so that the breathless realtime apocalypse
will be complete?

